# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن > منتدى الجزائر >  صور عن حلويات العيد الجزائرية

## دليلة

هدي بعض النمادج عن حلويات جزائرية تحضر في العيد

صبايا لو عجبتكم اي حلوى انا جاهزة بلمقادير  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## ابو عوده

الله الله على حلويات الجزائر :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## شذى الياسمين

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
بشهوا ... والله اذا ما في غلبه مقاديرهم كلهم .. بكون ممنونك .. او اللي بتقدري عليه .. بصراحه كتير منظرهم حلو و اكيد انتي احلــــــــــــــــى ..

----------


## دليلة

> الله الله على حلويات الجزائر


اهلين وسهلين يابوعوده  




> ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> بشهوا ... والله اذا ما في غلبه مقاديرهم كلهم .. بكون ممنونك .. او اللي بتقدري عليه .. بصراحه كتير منظرهم حلو و اكيد انتي احلــــــــــــــــى ..


 
خلاص ولا يهمك شدى راح انزل لك المقادير

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو

شهيتونا على العيد

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

:Icon15:  :Icon15:

----------


## حاملة المسك

*اكيد زاكيين منظرهم هيك هاي كيف طعمهم*

----------


## دليلة

شكرا لمروركم الحلوووووو :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

وهاي المقادير  بناءا على طلب شدى الياسمين  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 



 المشــــوك

المقادير

500غ لوز مطحون او 3كيلات لوز مطحون
300 غ سكر بودرة أو كيلة سكر غبرة
3 الى 4 حبات بيض حسب حجم البيض
ملعقة صغيرة فنيليا
100 غ لوز مطحون خشن أو رقائق اللوز


طريقة التحضير

في وعاء نخلط اللوز الرفيع مع السكر و الفانييليا ثم نخلط بياض البيض جيدا حتى نتحصل على خليط متماسك ثم نكون كريات صغيرة بحجم الجوزة و نمررها في بياض بيض ثم نطليها في اللوز الخشن أو الرقائق ونظغط برفق كي تلصق و نضع عليها نصف حبة كرز للزينة
ثم نضعها في الفرن ساخن لمدة10 دقائق ليطهى مدة 10 الى 15 دقيقة 200 درجة

رشي على المشوك بالسكر الناعم وضعي الحبات في كاسات من الورق




* المشكلة* 

*المقادير*

*3 اكيال طحين اي ما يعادل 300غ*
*1 كيلة من الزبدة الدائبة او المرغرين*
*1 ملعقة كبيرة فنيليا*
*رشة ملح*
*نصف كوب ماء الزهر*

*للحشو*

*400غ لوز مطحون*
*250غ من السكر بودرة*
*بياض بيض حسب الحاجة حوالي 2 او 3*
*1ملعقة برش الليمون*

*القطر او الشاربات*

*1 كلغ من السكر عادي*

*1 لتر من الماء* 

*ملعقة كبيرة ماء الزهر حسب الرغبة*


*طريقة التحضير*

*في وعاء ضعي الطحين مع الملح و الزبدة و الفانيليا و امزجي الخليط جيدا و بعدها اضيفي ماء الزهر و الماء حتى تتماسك العجينة غطيها و اتركيها ترتاح مدة ساعة و في هذه الاثناء حضري الحشو اخلطي اللوز مع السكر و برش الليمون و اضيفي عليهم بياض البيض تدريجيا حتى يتجانس الخليط* 
*ثم في وعاء اخر نضع مكونات القطر فوق نار هادئة حتى يصبح الخليط مركزا*
*و بعدها ناخذ العجينة و نفردها فوق لوحة العمل مرشوشة بالطحين حوالي 2 مم ثم نقطع العجين المفرودة الي مربعين و ناخد الحشو و نضعه فوق واحد منهم و نغطيه بالمربع الثاني ثم نحاول تسوية الحشو جيدا داخل العجين باليد ثم نشكل الاشكال التي نريد و نزينها بالقبضة الخاصة بالحلوى مثل شكل الصورة و نضع فوقها حبة جوز او بندق و نضعها في الفرن 180 درجة و مدة 20 دقيقة و بعد اخراجها نضعها في القطر أو الشاربات البارد*


**

مقروط العسل
*المقادير*
3 كيلات من الدقيق المتوسط 
كيلة من السمن 
ملح 
ملعقة سكر 
ملعقة فرينة ،ماء الزهر 
عسل او شربات

*الحشو باللوز*
3 كيلات من اللوز 
كيلة من السكر 
قرفة 
ماء الزهر او تقدري تضعي التمر بدل اللوز
*الحشو بالتمر*
3 كيلات تمر منزوع النواة ومهروس(غرس)
كيلة سكر
قرفة
ماء الزهر
التحضير
اخلطي الدقيق و الطحين ،والسكر ،الملح ثم اضيفي السمن الذائب وحركي الخليط جيدا باليد ثم اضيفي ماء الزهر 
حتى تتحصلي على عجينة رملية
دعيها في الثلاجة داخل كيس او علبة من البلاستك لترتاح ساعات
اخلطي كل لوازم الحشو
خذي قطعة من العجينة وافرديها باليد على شكل اسطوانة طويلة 
بالإبهام اظغطي على طول سطح الاسطوانة لتحفري خطا للحشو دون ثقب العجينة
ومن الحشو اصنعي قضيبا بطول القطعة السابقة من العجينة
ضعي بداخله الحشو  غلقي ولفي جيدا 
واضغطي قليلا من الخارج إلى الداخل كي لا يبقى اثر للغلقت 
ثم برفق وعناية وبراحة اليد أعيدي شكل الاسطوانة الاولى متجانسة
تأكدي ان اثر الغلق من تحت وبسكين حادة اقطعي بدءا من الطرف الايمن وبضربة واحدة من فوق لتحت (حتى تحتفظ الحبة بالشكل المقبب الجميل) وبشكل مائل لتحصلي على معينات متقايسة
اقليه على نار مرتفعة قليلة وقلبيه حتى يصبح شكله ذهبيا وضعيه يقطر 
دقائق قليلة ثم اغمسي كل حبة في العسل او العسيلة 4 دقائق وضعيها في كاسات 

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  بالهنـــــــــــاء

----------


## دليلة

المخبــــز

*المقادير:*

*العجينة* 

3 كيلات لوز مرحي 
1.5 تقريبا كيلات سكر بودرةمبشور قشور حبة ليمون 
3 أو 4 حبات بيض حسب الحجم 
ملعقة كبيرة من سكر الفانيلا 

*الطلية اوالطلاء :*

3 بياض البيض 
1 ملعقة من عصير الليمون 
1 ملعقة صغيرة من الزيت 
5 ملاعق كبيرة من ماء الزهر 
سكر ناعم 
*التحضير :*

في وعاء اخلطي اللوز + السكر الناعم +الفانيلا + مبشورقشور الليمون .
بللي بالبيض حتى تحصلي على عجينة متجانسة و طرية . على طاولة عمل نرش قليلا من الطحين و بالحلال نبسط العجينة بسمك 3سم و نقطع الأشكال التي نريد : دوائر مثلثات أو مربعات .
نحسن أضلاعها دون ان نمسها من فوق حتى تحتفظ بشكل مقبب جميل.
نضعها في صينية مرشوشة بقليل من الطحين وتدخل الفرن (متوسط الحرارة 150°) مدة 15 دقيقة إلى أن تجف ويصبح قاعها نوعا ما ورديا . تخرج من الفرن وتترك لتبرد .
*تحضير الطلية اوالطلاء* :

اخفقي بياض البيض، ضفي عصير الليمون والزيت (الزيت يعطيه بريقا و لمعانا) + ماء الزهر. أضيفي السكر الناعم تدريجيا إلى أن تحصلي على طلاء غير سائللا يسقط من الملعقة .

جربي الطلاء على حبة وإن سال أضيفي السكر الناعم .
أمسكي الحبة وادخلي وجهها في الطلية واطرافها ثم ضعيها فوق سياج الفرن لتقطر وتكسى اطرافها بتجانس بالطلية
دعيها تجف 12 إلى 14 ساعة ثم حطيها في كاسات الورق.
بإمكانك تلوين الطلاء وتزيين الوجه حسب الرغبة
بالحاشية والحبات الفضة وخيوط الشكولاطة الذائبة في حمام مائي


البقلاوة

*المقادير* 

*العجينة*
3 كيلات طحين 
كيلة من الدقيق الناعم ( الرطب ) 
3بيضات 
نصف كيلة من السمن 
ماء الزهر 

*الحشو* 

4 كيلات لوز 
كيلة سكر ، ملعقة سكر ، ملعقة صغيرة من الفنيليا 
ملعقتان كبيرتان من السمن 


عسل او عسيلة


*التحضير*
ضعي في وعاء : الدقيق ، الطحين ، وفي وسط هذه المقادير أسكبي السمن و البيض بعدها أعجني هذه المقادير اسكبي السمن بعدها أعجني الخليط جيدا بين اليدين و رشي الخليط بماء الزهر حتى تتحصلي على عجينة متماسكة و صلبة اتركيها ترتاح لمدة ساعة 

ثم قسمي العجينة إلى كريات صغيرة ، أبسطي العجينة بواسطة حلال ثم ضعيها في آلة لبسط العجينة أكثر 

استعملي رقم 5 ثم رقم 7 لتحصلي على طبقة رقيقة جدا 
ثم أدهني الصينية بالسمن الذائب وضعي كل طبقة رقيقة على الصينية وا دهنيها بالسمن الذائب وهكذا حتى تضعي واحدة بجانب واحدة وطبقة فوق طبقة حتى تكملي الطبقة السابعة 
ثم ضعي الحشو فوق الطبقة السابعة ، بعدها غطي الحشو بست طبقات اخيرة ولا تنسي أن تدهني بين كل طبقة وطبقة بالسمن بلفرشاة
قطعي العجينة الى معينات وضعي فوقة كل معين حبة لوز في الوسط ورشيها مرة اخرى بالسمن الذائب وضعيها في الفرن  لغاية أن تصبح لونها ذهبيا 
بعدها اخرجي الحلوى من الفرن و أسكبي فوقها العسل او العسيلة او واتركيها تبرد 
وأخيرا ضعيها في كاسات ورقية


ندف الثلج

*مقادير العجينة*

*500غ جوز الهند*
*300 غ سكر بودرة*
*3 الي 4 بيضات*
*ملعقة صغيرة برش الليمون*
*ملعقة صغيرة فنيليا*

*مقادير القطر أو الشربات*

*125 غ سكر عادي*
*2/1 لتر ماء*
*مقادير الطلي*
*1 بياض بيض* 
*ملعقة كبيرة ماء الزهر* 
*ملعقة كبيرة ليمون*
*سكر بودرة حسب الحاجة*

*طريقة التحضير*

*في وعاء نضع جوز الهند مع السكر و برش الليمون و الفانيليا و نضيف( بيضة كاملة و صفار بيضة ) و نخلط حتى تتماسك العجينة ثم نكون كرات صغيرة من العجين و نضعها في فرن حرارته 200 درجة مدة 15 دقيقة* 
*ثم نحضرالطلي حيث ناخذ السكر و نضيف له الماء و ماء الزهر و نضعه فوق النار و بعد ان يغلي نتركه يبرد ثم نضيف له الليمون و بياض البيض و دون التوقف عن التحريك نضيف تدريجيا السكر البودرة حتى نتحصل على خليط ثابت ثم نقوم بطلي الكريات به و نتركه تجف*

بالهنــــــاء  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

ما شاء الله شكلهم طيب كتير :Eh S(2): 

الف شكر دليلة عالمجهود

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

مممممممممم 

يسلموا شكلي رح اسافر على الجزائر بالعيد  :Db465236ff:

----------


## دليلة

> ما شاء الله شكلهم طيب كتير
> 
> الف شكر دليلة عالمجهود


الله يسلمك طب ليش الزعل اهلا وسهلا فيك  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 




> مممممممممم 
> 
> يسلموا شكلي رح اسافر على الجزائر بالعيد


تنور والله ياهلا وسهلا فيك  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

ممممممممممممممممممممم...بدي منهم.. :Eh S(2):

----------


## دليلة

> ممممممممممممممممممممم...بدي منهم..


يالله لو اضمن يوصولو بسلامة  من بكرى يكونو عندك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


تعالى شرفينا للجزائر  وراح تاخدي منهم

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يمي يمي شكلهم كتير طيبين ... شكرا ديلوو  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

> يالله لو اضمن يوصولو بسلامة من بكرى يكونو عندك 
> 
> 
> تعالى شرفينا للجزائر وراح تاخدي منهم


 تسلميلي يا عمري... :Icon31:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):   :SnipeR (62): حتى الاكل عندكم روعة

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> وهاي المقادير بناءا على طلب شدى الياسمين 
> 
> 
> 
> المشــــوك
> 
> المقادير 
> 
> 500غ لوز مطحون او 3كيلات لوز مطحون
> ...





[frame="15 10"]
يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو يا عمــــــــــــــــــري كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ...
واسفـــــــــــــــــــــــــه اذا غلبتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك معـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
وان شــــــــــــــــــــــاء الـــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــه بعمل منهم شي قبل العيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
يسلمــــــــــــــــــو ايديكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي دليلـــــــــــــــــــه يا عســـــــــــــــــــــل انتي و احلـــــــــــــــــــــــى ورده بالجزائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
[/frame]

----------


## دليلة

> [/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> 
> [frame="15 10"]
> يسلمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو يا عمــــــــــــــــــري كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ...
> واسفـــــــــــــــــــــــــه اذا غلبتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك معـــــــــــــــــــــــــي
> وان شــــــــــــــــــــــاء الـــــــــــلــــــــــــــــــــــــــه بعمل منهم شي قبل العيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
> يسلمــــــــــــــــــو ايديكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي دليلـــــــــــــــــــه يا عســـــــــــــــــــــل انتي و احلـــــــــــــــــــــــى ورده بالجزائــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر
> [/frame]


 
 تسلمي حبيبتي لا غلبة ولاشي واي شي احنا جاهزين

جربي وردي لي خبر    :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## المتميزة

الله يعطيك الصحة يا دليلة 
قاطو يشهي  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

نكمل باقي المقادير


 حلوة الظفيرة 
_مقادير العجينة

3 مقادير دقيق_ 

_1 مقدار نشاء_ 

_مقدار غير كامل من زبدة ذائبة ( ثلاث أرباع لمقدارتقريبا )_ 

_ذرة ملح_ 

_3بيض_ 

_ماء + ماء الزهر للعجن_ 

_ملاحظة: بالشتاء يفضل ان يكون الماء دافئا_ 

_الحشو_ 

_3 مقادير لوز او اي مكسرات عندك_ 

_ثلاث ارباع المقدار سكر_ 

_قليل من القرفة_ 

_تخلط المقادير جيدا ويضاف عليها قليلا من ماء الزهر_

_الطريقة_ 
_في وعاء تخلط كل مكونات العجين وتعجن جيدا الى ان نحصل على عجينة متماسكة_
_تترك العجينة لمدة ساعة لترتاح قبل بداية العمل عليها_ 
_نفرد قطعة العجينة على شكل مستطيل وتوضع الحشوة بالوسط_
__
_تقطع الجوانب كما هو موضح في الصورة_ 
__ 

_نبدا بالتظفير كمايلي_



_ونستمر الي ان نكمل كل القطعة_

__
ثم نقوم بتقطيعها الي قطع متساوية وتصف في صينية

وبعدما يصير لونها دهبي نخرجها من الفرن نقوم بتغطيسها في العسل او القطر
ونقوم بتزينها بحبات السمسم





كعك النقاش
مقادير العجين

*3 اكيال طحين ( 700غ تقريبا)
1 مكيال زبدة
3/2 مكيال سكر بودرة
2 ببيض
ملعقة كبيرة برش الليمون
ملعقة كبيرة خميرة الحلوى
ربع كوب ماء الزهر* 

*مقادير الحشو*

*300 غ تمر مطحون جيدا
ملعقة صغيرة قرفة
ملعقة صغيرة سمسم
5 ملاعق كبيرة زيت
ملعقتين كبيرتين ماء الزهر 
شوية قرنفل*

*طريقة التحضير* 

*نخلط الطحين مع السكر و الخميرة و برش الليمون و نضيف لها البيض تدريجيا ثم نسكب علها الزبدة و نخلط جيدا ثم نضيف الماء و نعجن حتى تصبح ملساء و سهلة العجن نكون كريات بمقاس حبة التفاح 
عجينة تمر معجونة بشوية قرفة, قرنفل مطحون و زيت.و باقي المقادير 
نبدا اولا بالتمر, نعجنه جيدا ثم نعمل منه عيدان رقيقة و نتركه جانبا
نكون عيدان كبيرة و نفتحها في الوسط باصابعنا و نضع داخلها عيدان التمر و انغلق جيدا ثم نكون دوائر مثل الصورة ثم نقوم بنقشها حسب الرغبة و نضعها في الفرن حتى تصبح ذهبية*

 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  بالهنـــــــــــــاء

----------


## دليلة

> الله يعطيك الصحة يا دليلة 
> قاطو يشهي


الله يسلمك حنونة  جربت تاع الظفيرة جاني روعة شكله

----------


## anoucha

انا عملت البقلاوة و المقروض و تاع الظفيرة

----------


## شمعة امل

يعطيك الصحه  :SnipeR (62): 
والله كنت حابه ندير نفس هاذا الموضوع (راكي تفكري كيما انا  :Db465236ff: )
نظيف :




مقروط اللوز 

750 جرام لوز مطحون بودرة (وزن البودرة هو750 و ليس وزن اللوز قبل الطحن)

250 جرام سكر 

قشور 5 ليمونات مبروشة (بودرة)

اضافة البيض واحدة تلو الأخرى.. حتى تتكون لديك عجينة متماسكة لا تكون طرية و لا يابسة فوق المطلوب (تقريبا بيضتان و نصف ..3 بيضات تكفي)

الطريقة 1: لفي العجينة على شكل عصا قطرها 4 سنتيمتر ..رشي نشاء الذرة فوق الطاولة لكي لا تلتصق العجينة.. ثم اقطعي بالسكين مقروطات  يعني شكل معين
ضعيها فوق سينية تكون مرشوشة بنشاء الذرة

اتركيها في الفرن حتى يصبح لونها وردي فاتح جدا (لازم تبقى طرية) و ستكبر الحبات قليلا إذا يحب مراعات ابعادها عن بعضها فوق السينية

لما تبرد المقروطات ضعيها في ماء الزهر بضع ثواني ثم قطريها و لفيها في السكر بودرة بحيث أنك تضعين السكر في كفك ثم تضعي حبة المقروط ثم تضعي فوقها السكر و تضغطي بكفك الثاني ..ثم أزيلي الزيادة بلمسات خفيفة لكي تحصلي على المقروطات التي في الصورة على محيط الطبق 

*********************************
الطريقة 2 : للذي لا يحب السكر كثيرا .. 
شكلي من العجينة إما مقروطات و إما كرات صغيرة ضعيها في بياض البيض ثم لفيها في لوز مكسر قطع متوسطه و ممكن تزينيها بقشور الفواكه الملونة مثلما في الصورة (في الوسط) ... نفس الشيء ضعيها في سينية رشيها بنشاء الذرة

العرايش 


مقادير العجينة:

3 مقادير من الفرينة
4/1 مقدار من السكر الناعم
1مقدار من الدسم "يستحسن أن يكون من السمن
رشة ملح
ماء زهر 

مقادير الحشوة:

3مقادير لوز مطحون
مقدار من السكر العادي
فانيلا+قرفة
ماء الزهر

التحضير

اولا نخلط مقادير العجينة الفرينة+السكر+الملح+الدسم نمزج جيدا ثم نضيف ماء الزهرحتى تتكون لدينا عجينة ملساء 

و طرية. نقسمها الى كريات نغطيها و نتركها ترتاح.

نمزج مقادير الحشوة لنتحصل على حشو متجانس 

صغيرة و نشطلها على حرف T نتركها جانبا.

أفردي العجينة بسمك 4ملم أقطعي دوائر قطرها 10سم نضع فى وسطها الحشوعلى شكل حرفT أرفعي أطراف 

العجينة نحو المركز لتتحصلي على 3جوانب مثل المثلث. نقلبها الى الجهة الاخرى و نرص زوايا المثلث بواسطة الابهام 

و السبابة ثم نطوى قليلا الزوايا 

نضع الحلوىفى صينية و نخبزها لمدة 20د تقريبا 200°

تحضير الطلية:
نخفق بياض بيضتين قليلا ثم نضيف لهما نصف كأس شاي من ماء الزهر و ملعقتين من عصير الليمون و ملغقة أكل من 

الزيت و نبدء بنخل السكر الناعم تدريجيا و اضافته الى المزيج حتى يصبح كثيفا نضيف أليه الملون المناسب

نغطس الحلوى في هذا المزيج نتركه يجف .ونزينه بالحلوى الفضية كما في الصورة




ويبقى الباقي ...............  :Icon31:

----------


## pharma

السلام عليكم

شهيتونا والله

وهاي شوية حلويات وصور بتمنى تعجبكو

كعيكعات 






المقادير :


ـ 3 كيلات طحين ( 1 كلغ ) .
ـ 1 كيلة سمن ذائب أو بارد .
ـ ماء + ماء زهر البرتقال .
ـ 3 ملاعق كبيرة سكر ناعم .
ـ 1 ملعقة كبيرة حليب بودرة .
ـ 1 ملعقة صغيرة فانيليا .
ـ ذرة ملح .


الحشو :


ـ 3 كيلات لوز مهشم رقيق .
ـ 1 كيلة سكر ناعم .
ـ قليل من مسحوق القرفة .
ـ ماء زهر البرتقال .


الطلاء :


ـ 2 بياض بيض .
ـ عصير 1/2 حبة ليمون .
ـ 1 كأس ماء زهر البرتقال .
ـ سكر ناعم .
ـ نكهة الفانيليا .


التزيين :


ـ أوراق و أزهار من عجينة اللوز .


طريقة التحضير :


1 ـ حضري الحشو بخلط المقادير المذكورة و شكلي منها اسطوانات جد رقيقة طولها 10 سم .


2 ـ حضري العجينة بخلط الطحين المنخول + الفانيليا + الملح + السكر الناعم + بودرة الحليب + ضفي السمن الذائب و اجمعي العجينة بالماء و ماء زهر البرتقال ، اعجني حتى تحصلي على عجينة ملساء ، أبسطيها بالحلال و قطعي مستطيلات ( 6 × 12 سم ) ، ضعي اسطوانات الحشو على حافة مستطيل العجينة ( بالطول ) ، لفيها و الصقيها لتشكلي أسورة ، ضعيها في صينية غير مدهونة بالزبدة ثم اطهيها في فرن درجته 180° لمدة 25 دقيقة .


3 ـ حضري الطلاء : أخلطي بياض البيض + كأس ماء زهر البرتقال و عصير الليمون + ضفي تدريجيا السكر الناعم إلى أن تحصلي على خليط متماسك تقريبا ، إغمسي الأسورة التي طهيتها في الخليط و من جهة واحدة و انزعيها ثم اتركيها تجف و زينيها بأوراق و أزهار من عجينة اللوز ، و بواسطة قمع مملوء بالطلاء الملون بالأخضر شكلي خطوطا و اتركيها تجف من جديد .

 :SnipeR (51):

----------


## pharma

:SnipeR (51):

----------


## pharma

وهاي للكل...تفضلوا مافي اشي من قيمتكو والله







وكل عام وانتو بالف خير..عساكم من عواده :SnipeR (51): 

وصحتين وعافيه ان شا الله  :Icon15:

----------


## شمعة امل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> 


والله الحمد على السلامة

----------


## شمعة امل

> والله الحمد على السلامة


 
الله يسلمك  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يسلمك



شو وين هالغيبة كاين مريضة

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> تسلمي حبيبتي لا غلبة ولاشي واي شي احنا جاهزين
> 
> جربي وردي لي خبر


[frame="13 98"] 
يسلمـــــــــــــــــو كتيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــر يا حبيبتي ..
ان شاء الله بس اعمل شي منهم اصورهم و انزل صورهم بالموضوع و اخبرك ..
[/frame]

----------


## mosa

والله شاهيتونا


ميرسييييييييييييييييييييييييي

----------


## دليلة

شكراااااااااااا كثيرا للردود كم العطرة  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

